# Stop eating @ 7pm



## Beth1 (Sep 12, 2006)

My brother told me that if I want to lose bf I should stop eating after 7pm. Does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Your brother is simply repeating a common myth. The key to losing fat is eating right and exercise, not starving yourself.  Truth be told, you should *right before you go to bed*.  Read this sticky and it'll give you a great place to start learning about diet.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2006)

nope.

All it comes down to is Cals in vs Cals out.  Spread your meals 2.5 - 3.5 hours apart, have a slow digesting protein and some fats right before bed.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> nope.
> 
> *All it comes down to is Cals in vs Cals out.*  Spread your meals 2.5 - 3.5 hours apart, have a slow digesting protein and some fats right before bed.



It's so hard to get this through to people.


----------



## Beth1 (Sep 12, 2006)

I took my brothers challenge, I stopped eating after 7pm & I lost weight.  I normally eat before bed & havent lost weight doing so. There are so many opinions on this so I never know what to do. 

My brother is traing to be a major league baseball player so I always assume he's right- I am determined to prove him wrong. I'll go back to protein & fat before bed & see what happens. Any recs on a good fat before sleep?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2006)

nattyPB, Fish oil, almonds.

Being a Ball player and understanding nutrition have no connection though.  You might as well ask your mechanic how to bulk up.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I took my brothers challenge, I stopped eating after 7pm & I lost weight.  I normally eat before bed & havent lost weight doing so. There are so many opinions on this so I never know what to do.
> 
> My brother is traing to be a major league baseball player so I always assume he's right- I am determined to prove him wrong. I'll go back to protein & fat before bed & see what happens. Any recs on a good fat before sleep?



If you were overweight, bringing down you calories helps a lot.  If you think about, for more Americans, eating after 7PM is usually just snaking...on all the wrong things.  The weight loss is because you've put down the trans-fatty Twinkie.

A note about weight loss: when you lose weight without exercise, then you're losing muscle as well as fat (which is a bad thing).


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Being a Ball player and understanding nutrition have no connection though.  You might as well ask your mechanic how to bulk up.




Fantastic, I love it. 

While eating every 2-3 hours you keep your metabolism up. By stopping eating at 7, after your 2-3 hours are up after that your body throws itself into starvation mode. And while feeding in starvation mode your body has a tendency to store food as fat.

Did you know that sumo wrestlers actually eat one time a day and it is a huge meal. Reason being so they can store as much fat as possible.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

I eat my largest meal of the day about an hour after I workout, 18 ounce steak(s), two bowls of rice, 3 slices of garlic bread, chef salad, some peaches, and a 32 ounce glass of Breyers Icecream covered in milk... then sleep for 8 hours. Not good for digestive health - but it's the most pleasure!

I have a physical job however... I can eat anything and everything all the time and still not gain 2 lbs. with an "average" metobolism.


----------



## Beth1 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was under the impression that you should eat carbs & protein post wo.  I was told that fat's are not good post wo, any thoughts?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2006)

If you are trying to lose weight then fat PWO is going to help you.  It will slow down the digestion of the carbs therefore decreasing the insulin spike.  By decreasing the spike you are giving your body the chance to actually use the insulin for energy instead of taking that chance that is will store it as fat.

I think you should post all your meals in a meal by meal format for us to look at


----------



## Beth1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jodi- i'm glad you mentioned that. I read that I should eat carbs & protein post wo so I started doing that a few weeks ago. 

Should I mix fat/protein/carb post wo or just fat & protein?  I am wo really hard; I need to make sure I eat properly pre/post wo. I'm new to this whole thing, I guess have a lot to learn.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I took my brothers challenge, I stopped eating after 7pm & I lost weight. I normally eat before bed & havent lost weight doing so. There are so many opinions on this so I never know what to do.
> 
> My brother is traing to be a major league baseball player so I always assume he's right- I am determined to prove him wrong. I'll go back to protein & fat before bed & see what happens. Any recs on a good fat before sleep?


Sure you can lose weight doing it your brothers way. Problem is after so many hrs you will also go into catabolism state. Now you will be burning muscle at a higher rate. This is no good for bodybuilders but ok for those just looking to drop lbs. Just have some good protein source before heading to bed and you'll be good for the night. Stay away from fats and carbs before bed.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Sure you can lose weight doing it your brothers way. Problem is after so many hrs you will also go into catabolism state. Now you will be burning muscle at a higher rate. This is no good for bodybuilders but ok for those just looking to drop lbs. Just have some good protein source before heading to bed and you'll be good for the night. Stay away from fats and carbs before bed.



Why Fats?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, don't stay away from the fats, especially before bed.  The fats slow down  gastric emptying.  You don't want to wake up at 3AM hungry do you?


----------



## largepkg (Sep 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why Fats?





He's getting old Ian. Cut him some slack.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I took my brothers challenge, I stopped eating after 7pm & I lost weight.  I normally eat before bed & havent lost weight doing so. There are so many opinions on this so I never know what to do.
> 
> * My brother is traing to be a major league baseball player* so I always assume he's right- I am determined to prove him wrong. I'll go back to protein & fat before bed & see what happens. Any recs on a good fat before sleep?


What teams are scouting him???


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why Fats?


I said that because of what I have before bed that already contains fats. Like cottage cheese and 3 grams of fish oil caps. So I don't take in other fats like a hamburger Patty as my protein for my bed time meal. 

I should have clarified what I was saying but in a hurry because the wife was starring at me as she wanted to mop the floor. Sorry about that. 

Did I weasle out of that one?


Tough


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope you didn't..........reason I say that is because red meat is ideal at bedtime


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nope you didn't..........reason I say that is because red meat is ideal at bedtime


Shit I think I lost this one. I doubt very much that I'm going to get out of this easy. 


Ok, Ok.....I'll buy two gift certificates to your favorite steakhouse and you and a friend enjoy. 

Now did I weasle out of it.......???????


----------



## IJ300 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll talked about fats and proteins, what about carbs.  Should you stay away from carbs before you go to bed?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nope you didn't..........reason I say that is because red meat is ideal at bedtime


see personally I think egg whites and some fish oil would be better then red meat especially if it was some fatass greasy hamburger patty. 

Ok jodi whatt is the best all around meal prior to bed? Forget about a protein powder like casein. Lets talk food, not a shake.....I'm sure a lot would be interested in this.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> see personally I think egg whites and some fish oil would be better then red meat especially if it was some fatass greasy hamburger patty.
> 
> Ok jodi whatt is the best all around meal prior to bed? Forget about a protein powder like casein. Lets talk food, not a shake.....I'm sure a lot would be interested in this.



I know I am interested in Jodi's answer to that... Or just some elaboration on red meat being especially good prior to sleep. Is it just the nutrient breadown that makes you suggest it or something off the wall specific about red meat?


----------



## Beth1 (Sep 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What teams are scouting him???



I can't say what teams are scouting him but can say theres a 90% chance he's on the majors soon.  He was #1 pitcher on the east coast in 11th grade & #5 in the country.  In 12th grade he had tommy johns surgery & had to take a year off.  
Anyways he's on a D1 @ school & has intense training everyday. He always gives me wo tips & swares by them. The whole thing w/ no eating after 7pm is a debate we share.  I think i'll become scrawny looking if I consistently do so, I would like to keep a toned healthy body.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I know I am interested in Jodi's answer to that... Or just some elaboration on red meat being especially good prior to sleep. Is it just the nutrient breadown that makes you suggest it or something off the wall specific about red meat?




Why because it is a solid meal that will take a while to go through your system.  Decent proteins and some fats to slow down gastric emptying.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I can't say what teams are scouting him but can say theres a 90% chance he's on the majors soon.  He was #1 pitcher on the east coast in 11th grade & #5 in the country.  In 12th grade he had tommy johns surgery & had to take a year off.
> Anyways he's on a D1 @ school & has intense training everyday. He always gives me wo tips & swares by them. The whole thing w/ no eating after 7pm is a debate we share.  I think i'll become scrawny looking if I consistently do so, I would like to keep a toned healthy body.




Well good luck to him.  Hopefully the Tommy Johns surgery doesn't scare off too many chances.  Has he been drafted yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

IJ300 said:


> Ya'll talked about fats and proteins, what about carbs.  Should you stay away from carbs before you go to bed?




All depends on your goals.  Again the key to success is generally Cals in vs Cals out.  I know when I worked out in the evening/night, I would have carbs as my last meal with no repercussions.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2006)

If he's good tell him to sign with the Yankees, if he's not good he can go to Boston.
P.S. save us some good seats.
Wish him the best of luck.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Well good luck to him. Hopefully the Tommy Johns surgery doesn't scare off too many chances. Has he been drafted yet?


There have been a few pitchers who came out better after the surgery.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> There have been a few pitchers who came out better after the surgery.



Yeah but at such a young age, it will probably scare off some prospects.  Most people already had a decent career to be given a second chance.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2006)

True.
I didn't mean to hijack this thread so I started this in another thread.
tommy John surgery


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I know I am interested in Jodi's answer to that... Or just some elaboration on red meat being especially good prior to sleep. Is it just the nutrient breadown that makes you suggest it or something off the wall specific about red meat?


It is full of nutrients including iron, creatine and, after cooking, decent amounts of CLA. The best time to have your red meat is at night.  It will give you the sense of fullness and it will take more time for your stomach to digest and absorb keeping your muscles fueling with a sustaining release of amino acids. It is one of the best way to stay anabolic while sleeping.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I took my brothers challenge, I stopped eating after 7pm & I lost weight.  I normally eat before bed & havent lost weight doing so. There are so many opinions on this so I never know what to do.
> 
> My brother is traing to be a major league baseball player so I always assume he's right- I am determined to prove him wrong. I'll go back to protein & fat before bed & see what happens. Any recs on a good fat before sleep?



Don't just assume he is right.

Most athletes, college or pro, don't know jack sh^t about their own training programs (hence the reason these teams have strength coaches) and are even worse with their eating (especially the college kids), hence the reason the schools often pay a nutritionist to work with the team.

get your info from accurate sources.


----------



## Beth1 (Sep 14, 2006)

The scouts do get scared, thats why athletes have to stay on the down low during recovery.  Keep in mind all of the top major league pitchers have had this surgery. My bro wont start pitching until he knows he can throw a 95 mile ball. A lot of baseball players start their profession @ 27.  My brothers expectsed to come out better & stronger then ever.  

If my brother is ever on the Sox i'll disown him.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> The scouts do get scared, thats why athletes have to stay on the down low during recovery. Keep in mind all of the top major league pitchers have had this surgery. My bro wont start pitching until he knows he can throw a 95 mile ball. A lot of baseball players start their profession @ 27. My brothers expectsed to come out better & stronger then ever.
> 
> *If my brother is ever on the Sox i'll disown him*.


 
I like you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

Beth1 said:


> I can't say what teams are scouting him but can say theres a 90% chance he's on the majors soon.  He was #1 pitcher on the east coast in *11th grade* & #5 in the country.  In 12th grade he had tommy johns surgery & had to take a year off.
> Anyways he's on a D1 @ school & has intense training everyday. He always gives me wo tips & swares by them. The whole thing w/ no eating after 7pm is a debate we share.  I think i'll become scrawny looking if I consistently do so, I would like to keep a toned healthy body.


A 16 year old kid to a pro is miles away. He needs to concentrate on the moment and learn all he can, he is just a kid right now !!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

In the 11th grade, he shouldn't be trying to specialize in one position.  he needs to get out and play many positions and be athletic.  this will help him be better all around.  then, if he is good enough to pitch, he will get scholarship offers, if he is not good enough to pitch, he still holds a shot as getting picked up for being a good fielder, or hitting well or being a well rounded player.


lots of people are pitchers in high school.  most of them get into the major leauges playing a different position.


----------

